# Пожалуйста скажите мнение об инструменте.



## vikor (21 Сен 2016)

Roland FR-7xb mit oberkrainer und weitere Pakete #746*€ 1.220,-* http://www.quoka.de/musik-equipment/tasteninstrumente/c7120a173014943p114074061/roland-fr-7xb-mit-oberkrainer.html


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Сен 2016)

А что там думать? Мнение одно. Гитлер- капут. Хенде хох! Особенно понравилось слово "leistungsf?hige". Непонятно, но красиво выглядит.


----------



## vikor (21 Сен 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> А что там думать? Мнение одно. Гитлер- капут. Хенде хох! Особенно понравилось слово "leistungsf?hige". Непонятно, но красиво выглядит.


Большое спасибо! "leistungsf?hige" - мощный )


----------



## kep (22 Сен 2016)

Обычный FR-7Xb с установленным расширением oberkrainer.


----------



## vikor (22 Сен 2016)

kep писал:


> Обычный FR-7Xb с установленным расширением oberkrainer.


Спасибо


----------

